# Body Spray



## cjhays (Aug 8, 2010)

What do you use to make body spray?  WHere can I find the information?  Thanks all.    8)


----------



## carebear (Aug 8, 2010)

many use fractionated coconut oil and/or cyclomethicone or isopropyl myristate.

for recipes, the search function at the top of this page, and google, are your friends!


----------



## cjhays (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you Carebear


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 8, 2010)

Many of your regular supplier carry body mist base too. Bittecreek north has a nice one.


----------



## cjhays (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Tabitha.  Do you know if A lot of people are selling this product?


----------



## lauramw71 (Aug 14, 2010)

I make my bodyspray with preserved distilled water (preserved with Germaben), e/o modifier, fo, and glycerin.  I do the fo at 2%.  I've been looking into trying some bases, but haven't yet.

hope that helps!


----------



## lauramw71 (Aug 20, 2010)

For body spray I use distilled water that has been preserved with Germaben, e/o modifier, fo, and glycerin.  I use the almost the same for room/linen spray, but use poly instead of the modifier (poly 20 makes it cloudy, the modifier doesn't) and take out the glycerin.


----------



## JessyV (Aug 20, 2010)

lauramw71 said:
			
		

> For body spray I use distilled water that has been preserved with Germaben, e/o modifier, fo, and glycerin.  I use the almost the same for room/linen spray, but use poly instead of the modifier (poly 20 makes it cloudy, the modifier doesn't) and take out the glycerin.



Hi Laura. At what rate do you add your glycerin? I was tinkering a bit with making body splashes and I added 1/2 a tablespoon of glycerin to 4 oz of distilled water  but the after feel was really tacky and sticky.


----------



## IanT (Aug 21, 2010)

what is modifier? Im confused, never heard that term before! ... Ive been wanting to make body spray for the longest though...


----------



## Lindy (Aug 21, 2010)

Me too - it has been on my to-do list for a really long time now!


----------



## JessyV (Aug 21, 2010)

The fo/eo modifier makes fo/eo water soluble and helps keep your final product clear. I got mine at WSP...

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... uctID=2828

They have a demo video that shows you how to use it.


----------



## lauramw71 (Aug 25, 2010)

I got the modifier at wsp too.  It makes it stay clear.  You use it at a higher ratio than the poly 20 I think like 1part fo to 4 parts modifier..  I only use that for my body sprays.  For room/linen sprays I use the poly 20 since I use a higher fo amount than the body sprays and put it in a blue bottle.
I think I use the glycerin at about 3%.  I'm at work right now and have the "recipe" on my pc at home, but I believe it's at about that level.  It REALLY makes a difference in the body sprays.  I made them before without it, than tried with it and it helps it to last longer.


----------



## dcornett (Oct 31, 2010)

lauramw71 said:
			
		

> I make my bodyspray with preserved distilled water (preserved with Germaben), e/o modifier, fo, and glycerin.  I do the fo at 2%.  I've been looking into trying some bases, but haven't yet.
> 
> hope that helps!



I was looking for help with body sprays and found this thread. I just wanted to say thank you for sharing this information, it has really helped me. I made my first body spray night before last and I am VERY pleased with it. For a long time now I've wanted to make something that I could use some of my wonderful blends in, that won't just get rinsed away like they do with my soaps. And now I have it and I'm super pleased...thanks!


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 2, 2010)

you are VERY welcome!!  I've learned so much from reading forums that I am glad I can finally contribute!  I love my body sprays!!!  I recently tried hydrating mist from essentials by catalina and I really like that one too!  But I think I'll stick with my home brew.  It's so easy, and inexpensive why reinvent the wheel?  haha


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2010)

I started making eo sprays for myself after buying Zum spray. I just use distilled water, aloe gel, eo, and sometimes preservative. I have to shake it before spraying but that's what you have to do with Zum's too. I love lavender/mint, lemongrass/orange, orange/clove...


----------



## dcornett (Nov 6, 2010)

Hmm, lavender/mint...I've seen that combination before but I haven't tried it myself. Do you use spearmint of peppermint?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2010)

Lavender/peppermint, lavender/spearmint, or lavender/pep/spear is all good.

I've tried all three and usually like mostly lavender, then some peppermint, and a smidge of spearmint (it's loud!).


----------

